# Rowing Machine



## gerat (Dec 13, 2018)

In one of out local store, there is currently a rowing machine, which costs only 80 instead of 200$.. I would like to know, if such an acquisition is worthwhile or if the devices in the studio are better. Do you have a Rowing Machine at home? Do you use it often?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here in the UK we dont need our own rowing machines. We use our washed up dimwitted politicians to row us about.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Sadly, I'm beginning to think Drew and Janhank are correct.
We do appear to being invaded by trolls or the like, perhaps paid by vertical slope to up the post count.

Come back rayrecrock all is forgiven, yours fears were well founded.

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well its working as people keep posting in the threads!

Oh wait...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Five minute wonders. Don't bother wasting your money.
Buy a big TV like this................................ I really want one.!!!!!

https://www.richersounds.com/sams-ue82nu8000.html

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*This for our British inclement weather*

Great leg exerciser.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Rowing on the water can be a surprise too, as you usually have to take the boat back, you might not discover that you're tired until a long way from the boathouse.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rubbish Kev! I rowed the entire length of the Caledonian canal once including Loch Ness from Fort William to Inverness for charity in a wooden Norwegian Dinghy . Ok I was about 22 and fit(ish). I was buggered if I was rowing it back though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Rubbish Kev! I rowed the entire length of the Caledonian canal once including Loch Ness from Fort William to Inverness for charity in a wooden Norwegian Dinghy . Ok I was about 22 and fit(ish). I was buggered if I was rowing it back though.


Rubbish yersen lad, you just proved my comment :roll: :roll:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Rubbish Kev! I rowed the entire length of the Caledonian canal once including Loch Ness from Fort William to Inverness for charity in a wooden Norwegian Dinghy . Ok I was about 22 and fit(ish). I was buggered if I was rowing it back though.


Row Row Row Your Boat

Row, row, row your boat, 
Gently down the stream. 
Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily, 
Life is but a dream.

Row, row, row your boat, 
Gently down the stream. 
And if you see a crocodile, Sea lion,
Don't forget to scream, (Ahh!)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I rowed around Boggart Hole Clough lake quite a few times when I was little.
They only caught me once and made me pay!:wink2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We always snuck in after the boat shed had been locked up and Parky had gone home, they must have known one kid would swim out and bring a few boats back, as they would all be back at the boathouse in the morning, but we never damaged anything, not like they do now.


----------

